# API leaf zone



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Is API leaf zone a good plant food?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it gets a little pricey because of the amount you have to dose each week. I use Seachem Flourish & Flourish Excel, its more concentrated so it takes much less, a capful for 50g or a few drops for a 10g. I've also added the root tabs to each tank with live plants. I tend not to dose the liquid ferts in my 10g or 5.5g tanks all that often but I dose my 46g every week sometimes twice a week.


----------

